# Congress 2010



## Belinda (Jul 8, 2010)

The President Larry Parnell has called and told me to announce that with all the excitement of Congress this year , and some folks saying they were not sure when the deadline was , He would like to wave the Late fee we have charged in the past. So everyone that thought they had missed the entry deadline come on down to the party . This way we would like to give everyone the opportunity to show at Congress this year . It is going to be one to remember , our first year to web cast , Nice Air Conditioned arena , A wonderful free Luncheon on Tuesday, Nice prizes , Big warm up arena , a Town that is so glad to have us , lots of Youth Activities . Also remember Ray & Vickie Tobin has donated two free Classes for each Youth . What more could we want.. 

 

So everyone get those ponies ready and come on down and join the fun..


----------



## maranatha minis (Jul 9, 2010)

How soon do they need to be in?


----------

